# Shoots 18 simultanious .22 rounds through a 40mm grenade launcher



## Voodoo (May 28, 2010)




----------



## x SF med (May 28, 2010)

Ummm...  the M79 used to have a flechette can...  those rounds turned the BG into hamburger.


----------



## Voodoo (May 29, 2010)

Yeh flechette's are nasty business.


----------



## JBS (Jun 16, 2010)

Need a semi auto version, belt fed.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 16, 2010)

I heard about some hillbillies down in the bayous somewhere  while back who came up with a Canister system that could fire 100"s of 5.56 simultaneously. Sounded like some kind of saw and it had been mounted on a swamp buggy.


I will dig around for the story and see if I can find it. There was vid too but I will have to look for it.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 16, 2010)

Metalstorm makes flechette rounds look like kid stuff......


----------



## car (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn! And I happy just to have a buckshot round in my M203........


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 17, 2010)

I had one of these once but it only fired HE and they wouldn't let me take it home.


----------



## Brooklynben (Jun 17, 2010)

Instead of 18 -.22's, could I order mine to just have 9 -.44's?


----------

